# Budget Tyres NANKANG NS2



## HeathfieldTT (May 14, 2011)

I've just ordered a set of NANKANG 255/35R19 96Y NS2 tyres. Read a collection of reviews which filled me with confidence that I'd found an unbelievable bargin. I paid £71 each, plus £12 posted, so almost the same as the quote I got for just 1 Dunlop.

In a separate conversation, my girlfriend has just tried to justify the cost of the bag she would like for Christmas (for comparison, the bag costs 2 Dunlops) by using the phrase "You get what you pay for". Not what I wanted her to say as the order confirmation email appeared on my screen.

I was wondering has anyone tried these? Mildly optimistic based on comments from other forums, and will update thread after I've run them for a while.

As a side note, she's not getting the bag!


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

Not heard of them, but here is a good link for TT tyres which have been reviewed by drivers

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyres_For/Audi/TT.htm


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

No!

Tried them when I was skint once. On a rear wheel drive car too. Never again. 
On a positive note, I seem to remember them lasting forever.


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

HeathfieldTT said:


> I've just ordered a set of NANKANG 255/35R19 96Y NS2 tyres. Read a collection of reviews which filled me with confidence that I'd found an unbelievable bargin. I paid £71 each, plus £12 posted, so almost the same as the quote I got for just 1 Dunlop.
> 
> In a separate conversation, my girlfriend has just tried to justify the cost of the bag she would like for Christmas (for comparison, the bag costs 2 Dunlops) by using the phrase "You get what you pay for". Not what I wanted her to say as the order confirmation email appeared on my screen.
> 
> ...


Just had a look here with 72 reviews........

http://www.tyrereviews.co.uk/Tyre/Nankang/NS2.htm


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

I would advise against them... had them once on my Supra never again.


----------



## DrKaz (Oct 5, 2011)

I have had these very tyres on a BMW 5 Series and was overall impressed considering they are aimed at the budget end of the market. I too was unsure about these as the car had them fitted when I bought it with 6mm tread left. As they were not due for replacement, I stuck with them al-be-it with reluctantly.

They were very competent in the dry, and slightly less so in the wet (only noticecable with pushing to the limit). DRY cornering and braking were SLIGHTLY less effective compared to the Contis I am very familiar with. At the end of the day, I would take any negatives (and indeed the positive) comments lightly, and try them for yourself (as cost of the tyres are low), but dont expect quality of a premium brand- after all you get what you pay for. On the same token there are some tyre brands one should stay well away from- Wanli, Full Run, to name a few (from personal experience), but imo Nankangs NS2 are okay.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I struggle with the concept of budget tyres.
These things are the only thing keep you on the road and alive.


----------



## CWJ (Aug 24, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> I struggle with the concept of budget tyres.
> These things are the only thing keep you on the road and alive.


+1. Especially on a £30 000 car....


----------



## ScooTTer (Dec 3, 2011)

Having worked for Michelin, I am a bit of a tyre snob. However, I have recently fitted some Maxxis. Whilst they may be good on dirt bikes, I wasn't expecting much on the car. Must admit to being pleasantly surprised. Whilst not being quite as "budget" as Nankang, Matador, Champiro etc. it has opened my eyes, and can be a sensible choice if, say, you are selling your car.


----------



## -:[KM]:- (May 16, 2010)

You had to mention Champiro. 
Last year, mate wondered why the spoiler of his WRX was 'vibrating slightly'.



















TDF's


----------



## mrdje (Jun 9, 2011)

Got some Nankang NS2 on my last Audi (A3 18" wheels):

- Very good on dry, pretty impressive for the price
- Not really good on wet, had some scary moments 
- Not really quiet (that's why i didn't buy anymore)

I've heard that some Audi stores putted Nakang (don't remember if it was NS2) on TTRS...


----------



## Pete225 (Feb 9, 2004)

Never skimp on tyres. They are budget for a reason.


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

Pete225 said:


> Never skimp on tyres. They are budget for a reason.


Spot on. Don't get why you would scrimp on the one thing connecting you to the road when you've not scrimped on your car (don't get why you would even if you had bought a cheap car but that's another matter)!

If you want a premium tyre that's actually fairly reasonably priced, I've just stuck the Goodyear Eagle F1 asym2 on my A3 (the TT doesn't need replacements yet but will get them as soon as I can justify getting rid of the horrific Toyos it came with) and they are bloody brilliant in both wet and dry, really can't fault them. Plus they're more comfortable ride wise than the PS2 they replaced.


----------



## hoppygrey (Oct 31, 2010)

Have been using these since march this year on my 3.2 stronic. No problems so far. Seem a lot quieter then the previously fitted p zero.


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

Pete225 said:


> Never skimp on tyres. They are budget for a reason.


*+1*  
Seriously though - it's what connects your 20 / 30 / 40 / 50K pride & joy to the road. Go on - live a little, splash out, treat the girl to some decent shoes & she will reward you. :-*


----------



## weeman69 (Jul 11, 2008)

TWH said:


> If you want a premium tyre that's actually fairly reasonably priced, I've just stuck the Goodyear Eagle F1 asym2 on my A3....... and they are bloody brilliant in both wet and dry, really can't fault them.
> *+1* For the G/Year Eagle F1 - A2 - Belting tyre all round.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm sure they will be excellent on a sunny day on a straight road, up to 50mph.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

hoppygrey said:


> Have been using these since march this year on my 3.2 stronic. No problems so far. Seem a lot quieter then the previously fitted p zero.


Had these on my TT for four years now, can't fault them in wet or dry very good tyre for me at the price.but i only do 2k in the TT so really dont put them to the test proper. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

Wow what a deja vu. Went in for oil service came out with 4 new Contis............


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry but this is barmy

I can just about understand a skint student with a crappy Fiesta running cheap tyres, but running cheap tyres on a premium car- well it's just fur coat and no knickers as far as I'm concerned

Let's hope you don't injure anybody else when your cheap tyres land you in a ditch

Or better yet, part exchange your car for something cheaper and less ego=boosting that will leave you money to spend on important things like tyres.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Not really a track day tyre, but for general day-to-day driving and as long as you do not go too mad in the wet these tyres are good value for money, and are the best of the bunch in the budget range - should really be mid-priced!

As quoted from my local tyre supplier.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

When I bought my R8 V10 replica wheels they came with Accellera tyres. 255/35/R19 97Y rated. When I sold the V10 wheels, the buyer didn't want them and I do mega-miles so I thought I'll stick them on my new genuine RS4 wheels and they'll be gone in a couple of months. It was a Scottish thing, waste not, want not. That was about a year ago. When I swapped onto my Winter tyres I checked the tread on the Accelleras - with more than 30,000 miles on these tyres they still have 7mm of tread on them all round 

At this rate I'll never need any more tyres for my TT!

They aren't great tyres, but they are a long way off dangerous. I don't know about Nankang, but people seem to have stopped complaining about getting Toyos on new TTRS's now. Maybe Nankang are the new Toyo? probably not...


----------



## HeathfieldTT (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, they are on and we'll see how they go. Since I have no intention of doing any track days or driving like a prick on the road (during the winter at least), I hope they will do a good job. The other aspect is that at this price, I won't be upset at replacing them earlier than I normal would change tyres. The reviews suggest they will be ok.

As much as I love the car, feeding the family and putting presents under the tree comes first so if saving a few hundred quid means I have to take a round about a bit slower or be abut more cautious in the wet, I think I'll live with that. I guess not everyone has the same concerns.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

HeathfieldTT said:


> As much as I love the car, feeding the family and putting presents under the tree comes first so if saving a few hundred quid means I have to take a round about a bit slower or be abut more cautious in the wet, I think I'll live with that. I guess not everyone has the same concerns.


I suppose the family don't want daddy to crash either... anticipating and driving carefully, yeah obviously. But it's that one time that circumstances are less favourable and something unexpected happens on the road. That one moment is when you're thankful for good tyres that allow you to stop on time. For that reason I'm not taking any risk on the cheap ones. The difference in an emergency brake can be 20mph... standing still or crashing into something or someone at 20mph...

So be very aware on what's under your car and keep additional save distance. Then it might just turn out fine.


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

How much were they?


----------



## TWH (Aug 25, 2010)

TT-driver said:


> HeathfieldTT said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I love the car, feeding the family and putting presents under the tree comes first so if saving a few hundred quid means I have to take a round about a bit slower or be abut more cautious in the wet, I think I'll live with that. I guess not everyone has the same concerns.
> ...


Yeah, sorry but personally I don't see the argument of saving a couple of hundred quid to put presents under the xmas tree when I'm sure your family would rather you were safe. Trust me, the difference between "ok" tyres and top quality tyres when you have to hit the brakes suddenly is MASSIVE. All the safe driving and good anticipation in the world can't save you from the utter moron who decides to do something totally stupid


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

im sorry guys, but if its just day to day driving based on the reviews these tyres seem fine. The OP has already mentioned that he wont be doing any doughnuts in the morrisons car park and that he does not intend to do any track days.


----------



## mcmoody (Sep 17, 2008)

Always enjoy reading these tyre threads!

Mid range tyres do the job very well and offer good value. I am currently on Avon ZZ3 tyres (£150 each fitted) and can't fault them at all. Car feels as it did on the original Continentals. I specifically didn't replace like for the like at the contis only managed around 12,000 miles until they were worn to almost slick. Not very impressive when they tyres are circa £220 each!

Perhaps there's a snob value on having premium tyres but hey ho each to their own! Why pay more than you have to is my opinion!


----------



## carrock (Mar 17, 2011)

mcmoody said:


> Always enjoy reading these tyre threads!
> 
> Mid range tyres do the job very well and offer good value. I am currently on Avon ZZ3 tyres (£150 each fitted) and can't fault them at all. Car feels as it did on the original Continentals. I specifically didn't replace like for the like at the contis only managed around 12,000 miles until they were worn to almost slick. Not very impressive when they tyres are circa £220 each!
> 
> Perhaps there's a snob value on having premium tyres but hey ho each to their own! Why pay more than you have to is my opinion!


Yes but there's a difference between mid range Avons at £150 and budget Ting-Tong Nakadangdangs at £70.....


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

wja96 said:


> When I bought my R8 V10 replica wheels they came with Accellera tyres. 255/35/R19 97Y rated. When I sold the V10 wheels, the buyer didn't want them and I do mega-miles so I thought I'll stick them on my new genuine RS4 wheels and they'll be gone in a couple of months. It was a Scottish thing, waste not, want not. That was about a year ago. When I swapped onto my Winter tyres I checked the tread on the Accelleras - with more than 30,000 miles on these tyres they still have 7mm of tread on them all round
> 
> At this rate I'll never need any more tyres for my TT!
> 
> They aren't great tyres, but they are a long way off dangerous. I don't know about Nankang, but people seem to have stopped complaining about getting Toyos on new TTRS's now. Maybe Nankang are the new Toyo? probably not...


Whilst it is gritty and wet I was fearing the worst as these tyres were put on my new car when I bought it from Stafford Audi. So in theory they are up to Audi standards when selling us approved used cars. Read somewhere they are based on unsold Pirrellis but not totally believing that one tbh.

TBH I cannot fault them, not exactly driving like a looney this time of the year anyhow but then again I am mostly in the outside lane overtaking with ease. Apparently they do have a long life and are a favourite brand with Taxi drivers! Not sure how it will handle in the snow and ice yet though.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Dont do trackdays? Going to drive steady? Great.
Hope that artic doesnt pull out in front of you on a cold wet day, just the conditions a good tyre can cope with!

The one time you may need the best stopping distance to save your life (or that child that runs out in front of you, it happened to me!) your Wan King tyres will let you down.

By the way I can recommend some really cheap brake pads and discs, save you a fortune. I mean if you drive steady they'll be OK.


----------



## jaybyme (Mar 10, 2010)

Budget tyres are fine until you actually need them in an emergency .Stopping distances in the wet are unsafe.
Wear rates are good for a reason,they are not gripping the road as much as top make sports tyres.
It's easy for the top manufactures to make tyres taht have good wear rates,are quiet and economical,the difficult part ias making them grip the road at the same time.
The new labeling sysiem which should be out next year,might help consumers to see what the differences are between brand


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> I struggle with the concept of budget tyres.
> These things are the only thing keep you on the road and alive.


+1


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

steeve said:


> Dont do trackdays? Going to drive steady? Great.
> Hope that artic doesnt pull out in front of you on a cold wet day, just the conditions a good tyre can cope with!
> 
> The one time you may need the best stopping distance to save your life (or that child that runs out in front of you, it happened to me!) your Wan King tyres will let you down.
> ...


Harsh comments but I'd certainly back off the spirited driving until I'd worked out their characteristics in wet/cold/hard braking etc.


----------



## markuk (May 21, 2011)

Hodgster said:


> steeve said:
> 
> 
> > Dont do trackdays? Going to drive steady? Great.
> ...


Not sure they are that harsh words, some idiot had fitted Sunny Tyres on my first TT they were lethal when wet at moderate speed....... I soon replaced them as safety is important IMHO


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

markuk said:


> Hodgster said:
> 
> 
> > steeve said:
> ...


They are harsh as he's just shelled out £280.... :wink:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

I think the comments are offered positively. It's a perfectly good argument, it's just hard to do emotional blackmail on a keyboard.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Based on current TV Ads then when it comes to Braking we should all be using Conti's, yet people say they are not very good on here. The debate goes on I guess.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

ChadW said:


> Based on current TV Ads then when it comes to Braking we should all be using Conti's, yet people say they are not very good on here. The debate goes on I guess.


I think you have to bear in mind that people have preconceptions and prejudices. Premium brand tyres should be better than branded and they should be better than Chinese which may be no better than remoulds. I don't know. You pay your money and take your choice.

If I look at the cars and spare wheels in my garage I have mainly Continental but the odd set of Dunlops and one set of Kumhos and one set of Accelleras. The Kumhos are phenomenal in my opinion (KU31) and they are probably the best tyres ever to be fitted to my Fabia. The Accelleras have only once ever given me a scary moment and that was my fault because I was driving like a twat and I was VERY lucky that the car covered up my lack of talent. I put my brand new Conti Winter Sports on last weekend when I got back from Germany and immediately went sideways on a roundabout in Coventry. I went back and watched as everyone went sideways, many clipping the kerb. I reckon it must have been a diesel spill or something. It was 6C and wet, but it was a total crash-fest. No grip is no grip. Even on Premium tyres.


----------



## Hodgster (Jun 26, 2011)

You could start talking about the merits of Winter tyres now. If you read the ads then we should all be putting a 2nd(!!!) set of wheels and tyres for the winter as normal tyres (premium or otherwise) are useless below 7 degrees C. So even those who pay the extra for premium are now in danger.

I've driven for 23 years and wet, dry, cold or otherwise I've driven to my ability and the car I am in. I had a close call in my TTRS in the wet recently ....because of thet tyres....NO....because I have a lead right foot.

Scare tactics, that's all.

I think the OP has made his own decision and the only mistake he made was to post on here.

You'll be fine. Just don't drive like loon.......even premium tyres can't compensate for that.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

Hodgster said:


> You could start talking about the merits of Winter tyres now. If you read the ads then we should all be putting a 2nd(!!!) set of wheels and tyres for the winter as normal tyres (premium or otherwise) are useless below 7 degrees C. So even those who pay the extra for premium are now in danger.
> 
> I've driven for 23 years and wet, dry, cold or otherwise I've driven to my ability and the car I am in. I had a close call in my TTRS in the wet recently ....because of thet tyres....NO....because I have a lead right foot.
> 
> ...


Wise words!


----------

